# SPs are invading NF forum (SJs are invited too)



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Backstory*
SPs are very common in the world, they are everywhere. We lived in various places, but then one day guy Tim Berners Lee invented internet and intuitives started to accomodate it faster than SPs. Like in the vast majority of the internet, perC isn't an exception. Now SPs are quite rare here and pretty exotic beings, that you rarely see. We sometimes wanna hangout here, but the forum is dead. So it's not very fun for us.

Also this --> http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/982098-why-forum-inactive.html

*The problem*









of you NFs, we have to reclaim our popularity in perC

*We gonna make SP forums great again!*

*The Emperor*
It's me, The red spirit. I'm official Emperor of ISFP forum and I'm pretty sure, that I will be good emperor of SPs. This time I will be leader of the SP army (sorry Ti users, no self dominance). 

*Army's contents*
1 Emperor unit
23 heavy artilery units
Over 100 infantry units
Over 10 crazy units of craziness and unexpected attacking moves, so you NFs, better surrender peacefully

*Invitations* @Garden Gnome @Memory of Talon @Ryosuke93 @The Lawyer @jkp @Wild @Xcopy @JonE @PalmKing214 @everydaydreams @Bunny @Ista @Sensational @fartface @Fleetfoot @Versailles @Blazy @castigat @Malandro @KanRen @Schmendricks @Pastelle @LibertyPrime @Roland Khan @cursive @Phil DeVille @GinningPuma4011 @Nubb @Loaf @Impavida @Ax @pwowq @xfatalxsnipez @Sultanim @Animal @He's a Superhero! @Kito @Ninjaws @Tega1 @hal0hal0 @TheSonderer @Notus Asphodelus @Skittles Berry Punch @Sun Bear @Sunn @Miniblini @Bella2016 @Acadia @ObservantFool @Dora @Mysa @LittleOrange @NineTypesOfLight @Peppermint Mocha @kittenmogu @Kajada @Angelo @Zinerva @Sidewinder @Ferroequinolist @sicksadworlds @lunaticrabbits @Velcorn @Lollapalooza @how beautiful @itselly @StrikerEureka @Bijoux @jumbotoo @November Rose @Hao @heymoon @ultraviolxnce @goldthysanura @m1khv11d @North Star @AllyMellow @ThoughtShadows @Neon Rain @Moehgan @livren @caw9

And everyone, that weren't mentioned are welcome to join this epic invasion (prefferably SPs and SJs)

*Epilogue*
Roses are red
Violets are blue
We are going to invade,
So you should be *scared* too!

SPs, let's *DO THIS!* Let's start the *hell!*

_Anthem for our invasion:_







(This thread is just for fun. Please, don't report it to admins)


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

You forgot to mention 1 Rebel


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Why was I mentioned for this shit?


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Ever since I have been on PerC, i alwalys felt like @Sun Bear was our leader...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Seems like too much effort....

Grey Lantern oath in effect.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mysa said:


> You forgot to mention 1 Rebel





The red spirit said:


> And everyone, that weren't mentioned are welcome to join this epic invasion (prefferably SPs and SJs)


 .


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Ax said:


> Why was I mentioned for this shit?


because, you are SP


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

But...why?

I get there's an army, but what's the point of it?


Not all the SP forums are dead. The ISTP sub is alive and well.


I vote we elect a new emperor who isn't an Fi dom. Over throw the power!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Roland Khan said:


> Seems like too much effort....
> 
> Grey Lantern oath in effect.


All you have to do is to shoot some bullets


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Nubb said:


> But...why?
> 
> I get there's an army, but what's the point of it?
> 
> ...


I'm Se dom and I'm emperor of Fi doms in SP forum


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Here I come !


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, if the invasion is largely about hugs and friendship I think I can handle it... Also, what's the like... strategy? And is the army broken down into military units with a clear chain of command? Oh... right. We're all SPs... So this isn't so much a military invasion as like... an attempt to airdrop several hundred cats into the midst of the NFs dinner party then?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Whatexists said:


> Well, if the invasion is largely about hugs and friendship I think I can handle it... Also, what's the like... strategy? And is the army broken down into military units with a clear chain of command? Oh... right. We're all SPs... So this isn't so much a military invasion as like... an attempt to airdrop several hundred cats into the midst of the NFs dinner party then?


Masters of the moment can't handle some spontaneous decisions? That's something new.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

@The red spirit
Just because the esfp forum is dead, doesn't mean isfp/istp forums are


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I'm Se dom and I'm emperor of Fi doms in SP forum


Ok, but you didn't answer the question: What's the point of this army and what does it do?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

The red spirit said:


> All you have to do is to shoot some bullets



If I'm bored I might


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Nubb said:


> Ok, but you didn't answer the question: What's the point of this army and what does it do?


just shaking up things a little bit, in case you may die of boredom


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Whatexists said:


> Also, what's the like... strategy? And is the army broken down into military units with a clear chain of command?


Right? OP wasn't clear at all with the intentions.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> just shaking up things a little bit, in case you may die of boredom


Ok, but the question still: What does this army do? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

I am not SP. I thought my way of speaking was making it obvious. But I try to develop these "functions" (lol) as much as I can in real life, very unsuccessfully tbh. People respond to me in a different way because of it, its weird.

I do express Fi here though, but not very often. I have no idea how to use Se on a forum 

So have fun, I think I'm not welcome here.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> So where you have been, when coronation happened?


Lol, there was a coronation? XD


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This is hilarious.
We've had a coronation.
A request for nominations for infractions.
the battle for dominance.
I need a cookie.
And chocolate.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

im not just ready

im NF ready!

[insert wall of text here]


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Ultio said:


>


can i have some


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

flourine said:


> can i have some


Depends...if you are winning!


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Ultio said:


> Depends...if you are winning!


hold the caramel please


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

flourine said:


> hold the caramel please


Between the popcorn and the pepsi...sorry...I can't...need more hands!

And caramel in popcorn???


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Ultio said:


> Between the popcorn and the pepsi...sorry...I can't...need more hands!
> 
> And caramel in popcorn???


i'll lend my helping hand!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Lol, there was a coronation? XD


Of course, all emperors must be coronated


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Of course, all emperors must be coronated


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Garden Gnome said:


> This is hilarious.
> We've had a coronation.
> A request for nominations for infractions.
> the battle for dominance.
> ...


This is PERC!!!


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

flourine said:


> i'll lend my helping hand!


Well, only if you win!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

flourine said:


>


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> Of course, all emperors must be coronated


I don't think they normally get coronated in secret.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I don't think they normally get coronated in secret.


There was no secret at all. For that thing there was created whole thread and process took around 4 pages of confessions thread. Admit, that you don't visit ISFP forum much.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

EVERYONE

WE HAVE TO ORGANIZE. 

Maybe....

Iunno. 

Someone else do it.


Also don't tell me what to do because *FREEDOM*. 


Also I'm a mod.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> WE HAVE TO ORGANIZE.
> 
> ...


Shut up already, I don't want your freedom -> I want my freedom!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Let's dance and sing and make a racket. The NFs will come to our party in their house. I am bringing cookies.



Memory of Talon said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> WE HAVE TO ORGANIZE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Seems like you made this forum active again, drinks all around! erc3:

Not me needed here, so I think I'll just leave...in quiet....


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

flourine said:


> Of course. I am highly bothered by the vacancy of it.


Who's sitting on the INTJ throne?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Um...Sorry to be the one to break it to you, but ESFPs are not gods. There's just not.


Hey!

I got my eye on you.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Who's sitting on the INTJ throne?


Hell if I know.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Memory of Talon said:


> Hey!
> 
> I got my eye on you.


Hi! :happy:



flourine said:


> Hell if I know.


So you don't have a crowned leader for your type, yet you are concerned for the ISFPs for not having one for them? O.O


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Hi! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have a crowned leader for your type, yet you are concerned for the ISFPs for not having one for them? O.O


we have not voted yet


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

flourine said:


> we have not voted yet


Neither have we.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> and after some time random INFJ comes here and says, that it's actually okay to invade them


Actually not threatened, we saw this coming along with how you'd be unorganized. But you need the esteem boost. :tongue:

Anyone want a drink? :cheers2: erc3:
Saw someone mention popcorn and cookies earlier so why not make a party out of it? :happy:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

*<<vote Azure>>*

Because reasons


----------



## Ajaz (Sep 8, 2016)

None of this makes any sense to me.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Azure the Dreamer said:


> Anyone want a drink? :cheers2: erc3:


Make it three. So i can pass out and forget this thread ever existed.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Neither have we.


Monarchy isn't for voting


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mysa said:


> Make it three. So i can pass out and forget this thread ever existed.


What's wrong? You see SPs are hanging out here and chatting a bit, why is this bad? I don't know, but this is still a thread for us to chat.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> What's wrong? You see SPs are hanging out here and chatting a bit, why is this bad? I don't know, but this is still a thread for us to chat.


Not enough secks for Didi


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

You would be more convincing if you weren't kowtowing to us while you were saying that.
#esfpdeity



He's a Superhero! said:


> Um...Sorry to be the one to break it to you, but ESFPs are not gods. There's just not.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Party time! I'll bake a cake, too.



Azure the Dreamer said:


> Actually not threatened, we saw this coming along with how you'd be unorganized. But you need the esteem boost. :tongue:
> 
> Anyone want a drink? :cheers2: erc3:
> Saw someone mention popcorn and cookies earlier so why not make a party out of it? :happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Why does this post come across as being amazingly scummy?
LOL



Memory of Talon said:


> *<<vote Azure>>*
> 
> Because reasons


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> *<<vote Azure>>*
> 
> Because reasons


As diety shouldn't you out rank any ruler and enjoy any party? Such hostility.:sad:



Garden Gnome said:


> Party time! I'll bake a cake, too.


Yay the cake will not be a lie! It will be moist and delicious! \o/ :happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

What type of cake would you like me to bake?



Azure the Dreamer said:


> Yay the cake will not be a lie! It will be moist and delicious! \o/ :happy:


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Garden Gnome said:


> What type of cake would you like me to bake?


So many cakes out there that are good.  chocolate, caramel, red velvet, etc. So hard to choose. :sad:
How about your favorite?roud:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It will be a surprise, then!



Azure the Dreamer said:


> So many cakes out there that are good.  chocolate, caramel, red velvet, etc. So hard to choose. :sad:
> How about your favorite?roud:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

The real reason for invasion..










The INFPs has a stock full of tacos.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Well now, this is random, but I am cool with it. I wouldn't vote for me, because being a leader would actually require me to sit still long enough on my com to actually do some directing, so I would probably vote Memory Of Talon, Garden Gnome, the more level headed ones whom seem like developed ESFP's. My Ni's 50-50, so I am a bit off.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Xcopy said:


> Well now, this is random, but I am cool with it. I wouldn't vote for me, because being a leader would actually require me to sit still long enough on my com to actually do some directing, so I would probably vote Memory Of Talon, Garden Gnome, the more level headed ones whom seem like developed ESFP's. My Ni's 50-50, so I am a bit off.


Btw we just got a new *ESFP *among our ranks
@Bunny 

:3

Although we wont know for sure until her and narci have a little bunny dance.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> Btw we just got a new *ESFP *among our ranks
> @Bunny
> 
> :3
> ...


So unofficial ESFP until bunny dance verification? I gotcha. I'll get around to seeing them at some point knowing how this place works.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Btw we just got a new *ESFP *among our ranks
> @Bunny
> 
> :3
> ...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Let's choose our leader by the best approach. Random selection. Pick the name out of the hat, and we have our leader and Royalty.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Garden Gnome said:


> Let's choose our leader by the best approach. Random selection. Pick the name out of the hat, and we have our leader and Royalty.


Or we could do the short stick. 

The one who gets the short stick has to lead and do all the planning and stuff.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> Or we could do the short stick.
> 
> The one who gets the short stick has to lead and do all the planning and stuff.





Garden Gnome said:


> Let's choose our leader by the best approach. Random selection. Pick the name out of the hat, and we have our leader and Royalty.


Whats up with the diplomacy? I was looking forward to a battle royal or coliseum event.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

azure the dreamer said:


> whats up with the diplomacy? I was looking forward to a battle royal or coliseum event.


burn the infj witch!!!


Burn the witch 


burn the witch!!!!!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Ugh. What a terrible fate!!!



Memory of Talon said:


> Or we could do the short stick.
> 
> The one who gets the short stick has to lead and do all the planning and stuff.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Pyromaniac, lol.
Fortunately, harmless.



Memory of Talon said:


> burn the infj witch!!!
> 
> 
> Burn the witch
> ...


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> burn the infj witch!!!
> 
> 
> Burn the witch
> ...


fire doesn't fix everything. :dry: Maybe I should cast a spell on you for such accusations. roud:


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

You're most welcome! It's about time people came to drink the wise and golden river of NF wisdom! Come, the holy grail of knowledge is just ahead...
Oh? You're here for the cookies? That way -->
;(


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Silastar said:


> You're most welcome! It's about time people came to drink the wise and golden river of NF wisdom! Come, the holy grail of knowledge is just ahead...
> Oh? You're here for the cookies? That way -->
> ;(


What kind of cookies have you baked?


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

go away ):


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm late for my own army's invasion!!? No! [Rallies troops] "Men, we must not tarry! We will cross the Rubicon and conquer NF. We will lay waste to their forces and plunder their lands for cookies and pound cake! Sieg SP!!"


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Pastelle said:


> I'm late for my own army's invasion!!? No! [Rallies troops] "Men, we must not tarry! We will cross the Rubicon and conquer NF. We will lay waste to their forces and plunder their lands for cookies and pound cake! Sieg SP!!"


Hooray!

The war boys are here. ESTPs fuck shit up. ESFPs just fuck shit.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

...Whatever *hides behind joint smoke*

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Garden Gnome said:


> Let's choose our leader by the best approach. Random selection. Pick the name out of the hat, and we have our leader and Royalty.





Memory of Talon said:


> Or we could do the short stick.
> 
> The one who gets the short stick has to lead and do all the planning and stuff.


Dafuq is happening? Just attack NFs and don't think much, later you can thank me for that.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Silastar said:


> You're most welcome! It's about time people came to drink the wise and golden river of NF wisdom!(


I'm very cautious, but didn't Goku piss there? You see golden water is a bit suspicious by itself.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> I'm late for my own army's invasion!!? No! [Rallies troops] "Men, we must not tarry! We will cross the Rubicon and conquer NF


...and make them listen to deep, low note, straight piped Subaru Impreza WRX's boxer engine sound! To clear all their ecological thoughts about Prius.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Arrgh! You're killing my ears. Let's just go for a swim. OK. It's winter. We're tough! We are bonding with nature and are feeling the power of our impulses!



The red spirit said:


> ...and make them listen to deep, low note, straight piped Subaru Impreza WRX's boxer engine sound! To clear all their ecological thoughts about Prius.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Garden Gnome said:


> Arrgh! You're killing my ears. Let's just go for a swim. OK. It's winter. We're tough! We are bonding with nature and are feeling the power of our impulses!


I heard today Subaru Impreza bugeye with custom exhaust. It was beautiful, powerful, deep and low note sound. Anyway, I'm scared of swimming in lakes, rivers, seas and other containing things, because there are so many scary stuff in that water. Fishes, weeds and other mini animals, stuff of nightmares. Also it's cold to swim (I even went to swim at night, when lake's temperature was around 10 degrees of Celsius with my dad) and I don't like cold water around me.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It is too cold to swim. I was just being really silly. Hmm, I might actually like the sound of that vehicle and might even want to drive it, lol.



The red spirit said:


> I heard today Subaru Impreza bugeye with custom exhaust. It was beautiful, powerful, deep and low note sound. Anyway, I'm scared of swimming in lakes, rivers, seas and other containing things, because there are so many scary stuff in that water. Fishes, weeds and other mini animals, stuff of nightmares. Also it's cold to swim (I even went to swim at night, when lake's temperature was around 10 degrees of Celsius with my dad) and I don't like cold water around me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Garden Gnome said:


> It is too cold to swim. I was just being really silly. Hmm, I might actually like the sound of that vehicle and might even want to drive it, lol.







sound of it with straight pipe










Image of stock car version

It's around 0 degrees of Celsius where I live, so it's dangerous to swim, but not impossible. Some people actually go and do that, but they have trained their bodies to survive big temperature differences.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Damn that Subaru, that I often see and sometimes hear is for sale. 3250 euros.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Not if you participate the Subaru challenge of who gets to hold onto the car for the longest period of time. I don't know if they would hold the competition this year.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Not if you participate the Subaru challenge of who gets to hold onto the car for the longest period of time. I don't know if they would hold the competition this year.


and one of them gets free Subaru Impreza?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> and one of them gets free Subaru Impreza?


Yes. The last one standing for at least 24 hour if I'm not wrong..


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Yes. The last one standing for at least 24 hour if I'm not wrong..


Bizzare question, but do they pee or eat somehow in that time? Can they play video games then?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Bizzare question, but do they pee or eat somehow in that time? Can they play video games then?


Oooh.. they are granted a 5 minute toilet break every 3 hours. They can eat as long as any part of their body is holding on to the car and yes, they can play video games.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Oooh.. they are granted a 5 minute toilet break every 3 hours. They can eat as long as any part of their body is holding on to the car and yes, they can play video games.


This invasion isnt going very well. 

Should we all go to one of these events instead? I could use a new car.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't even get the point of "invading" seems boring =/ and I have no leader nor do I want one.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Oooh.. they are granted a 5 minute toilet break every 3 hours. They can eat as long as any part of their body is holding on to the car and yes, they can play video games.


I could win that


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Bunny said:


> I don't even get the point of "invading" seems boring =/


Well it's still better, than sitting in empty ESFP forum



Bunny said:


> and I have no leader nor do I want one.


You have no choice :mellow:


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Well it's still better, than sitting in empty ESFP forum


Can chat elsewhere in the forum.



> You have no choice :mellow:


There's always a choice.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Bunny said:


> Can chat elsewhere in the forum.
> 
> 
> There's always a choice.


Yes freedom is essential.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> Yes freedom is essential.


Ye.
Like, if I personally wanted to invade the forum sure but this is forced.
Which makes me want to invade it less Lol.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey, invaders!

NF-forum is bigger than this thread.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Hey, invaders!
> 
> NF-forum is bigger than this thread.


Like hell we don't know


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mytinyheart said:


> This way you're just getting attention on one thread for who knows how long. If you truly want to take over you should prolly PM all the sensors who are in your group and strategize a way to slowly but surely begin to gain power. Begin with the forum with less active users daily and slowly take over from there. All you must do is become so active on the NF forum that we become endeared to you and eventually you're such a strong force on the forum that we can't rid of you even if we wanted.


Now I wonder, why you didn't take over some forums? You seem like you know what to do.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Now I wonder, why you didn't take over some forums? You seem like you know what to do.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mytinyheart said:


>


Would kick into butt could engage your non lazy side?


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Lazy & plus what would I do with so much power? Add it to my resume?

We should instead vote for a PerC king/queen every, say, month?


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Ax said:


> Why was I mentioned for this shit?


Lmao


----------

